# The $99.00 ripoff. [MERGED]



## johnwward (Jun 2, 2020)

I received an email today from Marriott Vacation Club stating that we are to receive a Certificate allowing us to do an exchange through Interval International for $99.00.  This is due to the cancellation of our deeded week as an owner at Custom House in Boston.

This makes no sense to me as an owner that was using my week.  As I see it, my week has been stolen and is now being held hostage in Interval International and the ransom is $99.00.

In my opinion, my owners week should have been returned to me to use as I see fit or at least offered as points returned to my account.

Another option could have been transfer to Interval International with no use or transfer charge to me.


----------



## GregT (Jun 2, 2020)

Hello John,

I’m sorry to make it worse, but I’ve not been impressed with the trade Power of the certificate that I received.   I had one from my April Waiohai week that was canceled and now I have three more from lost Maui weeks.  

The April week wasn’t very impressive so I’m not expecting much for the Maui certificates.

But it is better than nothing and I will find a way to use it. I’m actually pretty impressed with the efforts Marriott is going through to try and salvage any value for their owners. If they hadn’t bought II, I think we would be in even worse shape. I think the trading experience for 2021 is going to be different because more competition coming from these orphaned 2020 reservations.  Strange times.... 

Best,

Greg


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 2, 2020)

I think the problem is that those Corporate types making decisions for Marriott (and others) are not Owners and thus not Users...

George


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 2, 2020)

Did you use weeks or Points to make the reservation?

We used points and received "Restricted" points that can be used to search 120-Days [better than 60-Days] out until Dec-31-2021 [better than Dec-31-2020].
Had we used a week to make the exchange we would have been referred to interval.

We understand the restrictions but are happy with they way Marriott is trying to accommodate us despite us canceling late.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 2, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I think the problem is that those Corporate types making decisions for Marriott (and others) are not Owners and thus not Users...
> 
> George


Now that I can agree with 100%.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 2, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I think the problem is that those Corporate types making decisions for Marriott (and others) are not Owners and thus not Users...
> 
> George


If someone owned a small independant, they are likely to end up with nothing, nada, zero. Big corporate types have more ability to absorb these things and provide something.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 2, 2020)

Considering some timeshare companies did nothing, I’d say you’re fortunate. I guess it depends on one’s perspective.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 2, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I think the problem is that those Corporate types making decisions for Marriott (and others) are not Owners and thus not Users...
> 
> George



I think the problem is that people expect "the Corporate types" to come up with inventory out of thin air that can be given to the thousands, if not millions, of owners/guests who unfortunately have lost booked intervals because of an unforeseen event over which "the Corporate types" have zero control. Then when confronted with the realities of how inventory is appropriated and why a successful company like Marriott simply doesn't have enough excess inventory to cover every affected owner/guest AND why/how giving replacement intervals that can be used in future years will wrongly - possibly in violation of the governing documents - impact inventory in those years, the expectation turns to indignation that "the Corporate types" would dare to impose fees on owners that arise out of "the Corporate types" seeking out-of-the-box remedies that present unique demands and costs related to the systems and the corporate staff who process them.

Sometimes you lose usage one year because a hurricane comes through - if you've been a Hilton Head owner for the last six or seven years you may have actually lost usage two of those years. Sometimes things happen in the world that restricts travel - if you were an owner back when 9/11 occurred, you may have lost usage. Things happen! This time it's a worldwide pandemic wreaking havoc on timeshare owners.

I get being angry, frustrated, disappointed ... all that and more. And I'm not one of the people saying that there are more important things to focus on - timeshare ownership is no small thing and it's okay to focus on it at the same time you're focusing on everything else. But I don't understand the first instinct to badmouth every company who can't replace every single thing you've lost because of the pandemic, including timeshare usage.

The governing docs of Marriott timeshares state very clearly that MVW is not responsible for usage losses caused by events out of their control, that MVW is in no way charged with compensating owners for such losses. They are trying to give more than they are required to give while every single day "the Corporate types" AND the employees are being subjected to vitriol. Every single rep that I've spoken with during the last month-and-a-half has been professional, kind and concerned. I don't know how they do it, honestly, considering that TUG attracts only a very small percentage of owners and the criticism here has been fast, furious and unfair - and if you can believe it, somewhat measured compared to what I'm reading on other social media sites.

One last thing - there are Weeks/Points owners among the ranks of MVW employees at all levels. In fact over the years on TUG there have been numerous posts from those among our ranks who take great pride in knowing that members of the Marriott family and corporate staff are fellow owners at the timeshares. If we're going to criticize them, can we at least be truthful in our criticism?


----------



## normab (Jun 2, 2020)

Well said Susan.  What can the resorts do when they have limited WEEKS per season?  Marriott is at least offering something to replace it, it’s a last minute exchange basically, the kind you might get in the 60 day window, which means either it is off season or someone has canceled late.

Those who have been made an “undesirable offer” can decline it if they like. They do have a choice.   Have they never had a loss of anything material in their life?

I am not a fan of the whining here. Not just this thread...there have been others...No one asked for the coronavirus. People are losing a week of vacation, but many people have lost lives or loved ones. People have lost businesses and jobs... _Get some perspective, really...._

In other words.....Shut up already.  I don’t want to read more whining...


.....Marriott is not perfect but they are not the worst either.....................


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 2, 2020)

Well, I think the disconnect is some think it's a club where you pay a membership, and get mostly "free" vacations, really prepaid vacations. So, you pay in advance, and you get to travel. Mvci owes you for the fee they think. They don't get it's an ownership of real property with all the liabilities involved, including loss of use. They don't get there are a finite number of weeks in a year. The way it's often sold makes you think it's a travel club of sorts. Most don't understand what they are buying. It's ok when things are good, but when not good, that's when the learning happens. I suspect many were at best mildly satisfied, more likely already feeling like they made a bad investment. This puts them over the top. It's definitely a lousy situation. 

Heck, I still have my weeks and points but still lost out on several trips, needed surgery (though not for long), family visits, a bunch of movies, several other entertainment venues, on and on it goes. Will I use my AA flight credit by year end? Doubtful, another loss. Life goes on, And I look forward to better times. At least I am in Branson at Willow Ridge Lodge since it's within driving range for me. Not at home for once. And though many things are closed, very happy to be somewhere!!


----------



## darius (Jun 3, 2020)

I agree with the comments above that this is a positive thing for Marriott to offer, as other systems have done nothing nor does Marriott owe the OP anything.   It's unfortunate you can't use your week, but this is the risk of owning any real property (anywhere in the world).    

We are looking at losing a week in the coming weeks, but due to Covid and now these Riots - it isn't a big deal in the big scheme of things. 

Hope everyone stays healthy and we can resume some kind of normal travel soon!
Darius


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 3, 2020)

I was one of the ones who loudly critized MVCI's initial response to the COVID-19 crisis, not necessarily because of what they were or weren't doing, but rather the tone deaf approach of their communications.  Over time, MVCI stepped up and leveraged their ownership of II and by tweaking holding points rules, gave as many owners SOMETHING instead of nothing.

While I still blame MVCI for their undertrained and totally overwhelmed staff (whom I really feel for and tell them whenver I speak or chat with them), IT issues, and very unclear status of different resorts, I feel their efforts to make all owners as whole as possible while minimizing the future availablility of resorts has been great.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 3, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> If someone owned a small independant, they are likely to end up with nothing, nada, zero. Big corporate types have more ability to absorb these things and provide something.


True.  I once owned Weeks at 6 HOA Controlled Independents and twice lost Weeks due to hurricane damage.  But the big difference is that my 6 Weeks cost me less than $8,000 total and their MFs were substantially less than Marriott's, HGVC's and the like...

George


----------



## elked12 (Jun 3, 2020)

I agree with how MVC handled my lost Aruba Surf Club week in May but what I don't understand is why the $99 fee in II???


----------



## jont (Jun 3, 2020)

I am happy Marriott at least made an effort an provided us a certificate for future use, however limited it may be. As I see it, the loss of my OW week for one year is minor with the reality that thousands and thousands have lost their jobs or far worse, their lives or the lives of loved ones. In MHO I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 3, 2020)

jont said:


> I am happy Marriott at least made an effort an provided us a certificate for future use, however limited it may be. As I see it, the loss of my OW week for one year is minor with the reality that thousands and thousands have lost their jobs or far worse, their lives or the lives of loved ones. In MHO I have nothing to complain about.



You know, I didn't want to turn this into how I'm personally affected or into a competition about who is losing the most. But after my post above I've gotten private criticisms that all say the same thing, "it's easy to criticize others if you're not the one losing" and now I'm angry.

I have three impacted reservations comprising 14,800 DC Points, some of which are going into a Holding Account and may be lost forever.

Be careful slinging mud if you don't want to get dirty.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 3, 2020)

SueDonJ said:


> I have three impacted reservations comprising 14,800 DC Points, some of which are going into a Holding Account and may be lost



You don’t think you’ll be able to use them before end of 2021? Genuinely curious. I only had 3 or 4 thousand but as a retired guy, will be easy.


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm going to agree with those above that state the reality, we own at resorts that may be affected and I'd look at it as an owned condo and the resort was closed.  



elked12 said:


> I agree with how MVC handled my lost Aruba Surf Club week in May but what I don't understand is why the $99 fee in II???


We'd have to ask MVC but my guess is it was what II was willing to do and they got what they could for the owners.

Susan, IMO the personal effect is not applicable as this should be evaluated with one's brain and not the heart.  I understand the emotions and can't blame anyone for being upset their losing out on vacation and dues but MVC is only a manager for the owners and we are the owners.  They can't manufacture inventory and they have to balance the help they give to those affected with the overall affect on the system.  IMO they've done beyond what I could have expected them to do.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 3, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> You don’t think you’ll be able to use them before end of 2021? Genuinely curious. I only had 3 or 4 thousand but as a retired guy, will be easy.



The Holding Account points, almost certainly not for the same resort/time frame next year because of the 120-day Reservation Window and what I expect will be fierce competition. I'm trying to work the calendar to get something sooner rather than later but so far, no luck.

The others, I'm fortunate to have a 13-mos Reservation Window to work with and will be jumping on it immediately, but again I expect to be up against fierce competition with others in the same boat AND owners trying to use next year's allotment at the same time. (And if all else fails, banking into the following two-year usage period is an option.)

Note, I'm not complaining. I know I'm still in a more-fortunate situation than others. Like I said I've been on the phone/in ChatNow with reps that are doing their best to help, and I recognize the limitations I'm up against. Marriott's mitigating attempts are well-appreciated here.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 3, 2020)

elked12 said:


> I agree with how MVC handled my lost Aruba Surf Club week in May but what I don't understand is why the $99 fee in II???





Dean said:


> ...  We'd have to ask MVC but my guess is it was what II was willing to do and they got what they could for the owners.
> ...



The governing docs give Marriott the rights to all inventory that's unbooked within X-number-of-days (X usually being 75) which they normally offer for rentals and reap the profit. I think Marriott's instead making that inventory available as last-minute intervals for those with DC Holding Account points and the COVID-related II certs. There's probably some consternation that Marriott is likely still reaping some profit over and above whatever the II processing fees are for these $99 exchanges, but it's certainly a whole lot less than they could be making from this particular inventory pool.


----------



## Bunk (Jun 3, 2020)

When we buy into the timeshare concept, we actually become owners and not guests.  The last few years have shown us that sometimes that is not a blessing but a curse. Remember Hurricanes Irma and Dorian of recent years as well as the Covid pandemic. Unlike a guest at a hotel, the timeshare owner is governed by rules that may not allow too much flexibility.  Think of the Sorcerer's Apprentice in Fantasia, where the brooms carrying pails of water just keep coming.  When the timeshare can't be occupied for several months in 2020, the timeshare company may not be allowed to  push those 2020 reservations forward into 2021 and tell the people that are entitled to occupy 2021 that their rights are being restricted.

I appreciate the fact that Marriott is allowing us to extend the use of 2020 points to the end of 2021.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 3, 2020)

SueDonJ said:


> The Holding Account points, almost certainly not for the same resort/time frame next year because of the 120-day Reservation Window and what I expect will be fierce competition. I'm trying to work the calendar to get something sooner rather than later but so far, no luck.
> 
> The others, I'm fortunate to have a 13-mos Reservation Window to work with and will be jumping on it immediately, but again I expect to be up against fierce competition with others in the same boat AND owners trying to use next year's allotment at the same time. (And if all else fails, banking into the following two-year usage period is an option.)
> 
> Note, I'm not complaining. I know I'm still in a more-fortunate situation than others. Like I said I've been on the phone/in ChatNow with reps that are doing their best to help, and I recognize the limitations I'm up against. Marriott's mitigating attempts are well-appreciated here.



Yes, 2021 going to be very interesting. As little as some believe they have done, we'll see if it actually wasn't too much!


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> Yes, 2021 going to be very interesting. As little as some believe they have done, we'll see if it actually wasn't too much!


I think reservations over the next 3-4 years will be more difficult because of this but it will be a decreasing affect after next year.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 3, 2020)

Dean said:


> I think reservations over the next 3-4 years will be more difficult because of this but it will be a decreasing affect after next year.



Me too. I like many pushed points out and likely will again next year. I'll have a few "banked" deposits as well by end of 2021.


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> Me too. I like many pushed points out and likely will again next year. I'll have a few "banked" deposits as well by end of 2021.


I don't think the holding account points will have a large effect other than short notice situations but I do think the canceled & delayed trips and decisions to take points over weeks will have a large effect.  I also think a large % of those holding account points won't be able to be used.  Wait for the thread's starting about late next summer with those upset they can't use those points and again blaming MVC.


----------



## emeryjre (Jun 3, 2020)

I believe that many, if not most, members of TUG have been negatively impacted with regard to their timeshare use.  What we should not do IMHO is pile on the OP.  The poster feels a loss, anger, and frustration.  I am sorry that he lost his week.  I am sorry that I lost my weeks and rental income.  I am sorry that Covid-19 has caused so much pain, anger, and frustration among all of us.  Let us try to be kind to each other.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 3, 2020)

SueDonJ said:


> The governing docs give Marriott the rights to all inventory that's unbooked within X-number-of-days (X usually being 75) which they normally offer for rentals and reap the profit. I think Marriott's instead making that inventory available as last-minute intervals for those with DC Holding Account points and the COVID-related II certs. There's probably some consternation that Marriott is likely still reaping some profit over and above whatever the II processing fees are for these $99 exchanges, but it's certainly a whole lot less than they could be making from this particular inventory pool.


This action is what made me change my tune towards MVC.  They are sacrificing some profit to help the vast number of owners impacted.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jun 3, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> I believe that many, if not most, members of TUG have been negatively impacted with regard to their timeshare use.  What we should not do IMHO is pile on the OP.  The poster feels a loss, anger, and frustration.  I am sorry that he lost his week.  I am sorry that I lost my weeks and rental income.  I am sorry that Covid-19 has caused so much pain, anger, and frustration among all of us.  Let us try to be kind to each other.



Great point.  We've all lost SOMETHING due to this crisis.  Thankfully for the vast majority of us it's just disposable income and inconvenience and memories, but that doesn't mean it doesn't sting and we shouldn't be allowed to say "you know, this really sucks."


----------



## Dean (Jun 3, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> I believe that many, if not most, members of TUG have been negatively impacted with regard to their timeshare use.  What we should not do IMHO is pile on the OP.  The poster feels a loss, anger, and frustration.  I am sorry that he lost his week.  I am sorry that I lost my weeks and rental income.  I am sorry that Covid-19 has caused so much pain, anger, and frustration among all of us.  Let us try to be kind to each other.


I agree though I think we can do so AND discuss the objective reality of the situation.  We've all been affected though some more than others and we will all be affected for years to come.  OTOH one needs to understand the risks and commitments that come with owning a timeshare and some clearly do not.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 3, 2020)

I think there will be a multi year push forward of use years. Meaning, if I have a bundle of points or even banked weeks from this year that are restricted to 120 days but can be used through 2021, I may also be more included to bank my 2021 points to burn off those expiring points. That may then have a domino effect for a couple more years down the road. Banked points don't have the same restrictions as those Holding Account points and it may make 2022 a little more challenging.


----------



## gln60 (Jun 3, 2020)

SueDonJ said:


> You know, I didn't want to turn this into how I'm personally affected or into a competition about who is losing the most. But after my post above I've gotten private criticisms that all say the same thing, "it's easy to criticize others if you're not the one losing" and now I'm angry.
> 
> I have three impacted reservations comprising 14,800 DC Points, some of which are going into a Holding Account and may be lost forever.
> 
> Be careful slinging mud if you don't want to get dirty.


relax........stay calm.........its not worth getting upset


----------



## davidvel (Jun 3, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> Yes, 2021 going to be very interesting. As little as some believe they have done, we'll see if it actually wasn't too much!


Exactly. Where are these weeks coming from that are (theoretically) tied to these certificates (I doubt any are)?  Sue refers to some Marriott inventory, but that's just a guess, and certainly not enough to cover the tens of thousands of weeks that just went up in smoke unused.  Those weeks are gone, plain and simple, you can't go back in time and resurrect them. 

I fear this is a giant shell game that will end up hurting those who had actual weeks deposits that were used and are being traded for.  MVC is handing out these certificates, but where will all the weeks come from to fulfill exchanges? Why should people who deposited an actual week now have to subsidize those whose weeks are lost (I know, I know, we're all in this together and the collective good, trumps individual rights...)

MVC didn't release COVID upon the timeshare world.  If they are doing anything at all, that's purely a goodwill gesture that they don't have to.   But it likely will affect those with legitimate deposits into II.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 3, 2020)

Deposits at least can be used outside of mvci (I presume those certs can?). There's some weeks there perhaps. But with some of the other major companies also pushing things forward, I think it's going to be brutal. I'll probably be ok as I venture outside of Marriott and also do shoulder seasons which some simply can't do. 

And this is best case scenario anyway (as bad as it seems), imagine if the pandemic does continue well into 2021, second wave, Etc, then what? The shell game becomes impossible to continue. Train wreck. Totally agree those with real week deposits shouldn't subsidize those with certs. The certs are limited to 120 days out though. 

Not sure if points will be any better or not. There could be some gaming done there with "inventory". Many unknowns. 

The only known is continuing to offer weeks for lost weeks is not sustainable. Despite this, they extended the cert thing until July 1 now, and counting! Cert people will be disappointed once they go to use them, at least some will.


----------



## normab (Jun 3, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> I believe that many, if not most, members of TUG have been negatively impacted with regard to their timeshare use.  What we should not do IMHO is pile on the OP.  The poster feels a loss, anger, and frustration.  I am sorry that he lost his week.  I am sorry that I lost my weeks and rental income.  I am sorry that Covid-19 has caused so much pain, anger, and frustration among all of us.  Let us try to be kind to each other.




I don’t believe anyone  is piling on, but here goes....

Speaking  for myself...(as in, my opinion)

With all DUE respect, I feel the pain of those who have lost Loved ones, and jobs, not a loss of a week of timeshare. I also own multiple weeks and lost out on vacations we looked forward to. I have spent hours tryIng to figure out how we will use the credits we have been given, but no whining here, I’m trying to make lemonade out of lemons....as most folks here are doing.

No one here is UNKIND, but perhaps we have perspective of the gravity of the losses.  All losses are not the same. Although I can see if someone is tight for money they might be very upset. But all the money in the world can’t bring back some who you have lost.

Do you see a difference or do you think a loss of a week of timeshare is the same as a loss of a parent or spouse or friend?  It’s the relative depth of the loss here....

In life, the successful folks are the ones who accept adversity, and use their resilience to solve problems.  I view the loss of a timeshare week as adversity, a problem, a material loss.  E.g. you can make a decision whether or not timesharing or using timeshares to make money is right for you. Losing a human life close to you is not a problem to be solved.   It’s a loss that you cannot change or fix,  but only can grieve. Therefore I see a huge difference in the gravity of the loss...

It’s not unkind to see the difference here, and again, keeping perspective is important. This Covid problem will pass.

If you find my opinion “Unkind“,  well, you are entitled to your opinion.  Just as I’m entitled to mine.  It’s not right or wrong, good or bad.  It just is...  That’s how opinions work, no matter what anyone has told you.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 3, 2020)

normab said:


> In life, the successful folks are the ones who accept adversity, and use their resilience to solve problems.  I view the loss of a timeshare week as adversity, a problem, a material loss.  E.g. you can make a decision whether or not timesharing or using timeshares to make money is right for you. Losing a human life close to you is not a problem to be solved.   It’s a loss that you cannot change or fix,  but only can grieve. Therefore I see a huge difference in the gravity of the loss...



Well said...

George


----------



## Big Matt (Jun 3, 2020)

normab said:


> I don’t believe anyone  is piling on, but here goes....
> 
> Speaking  for myself...(as in, my opinion)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post.  I'm actually really tired of everyone who complains about Marriott, II, etc.  This isn't any different than if a hurricane wiped out a few resorts and people didn't have travel insurance.  I lost a family trip to Hilton Head in May after my son's graduation (he had no ceremony).  I had to put three weeks into the II purgatory.  That sucked at the time.  I now have to roll them 60 days at a time.  You know what.......I got two consecutive weeks at Grande Ocean in mid July when everyone kept cancelling.  I'm a happy camper again.  It's all what you make of it.  Life is about the good things.  Forget the bad stuff and move on.


----------



## gln60 (Jun 3, 2020)

Thank you f


normab said:


> I don’t believe anyone  is piling on, but here goes....
> 
> Speaking  for myself...(as in, my opinion)
> 
> ...


Thank you for putting it all into perspective


----------



## emeryjre (Jun 4, 2020)

I find your statement about “ I am tired of whining” as being unkind. That is my opinion


----------



## elked12 (Jun 4, 2020)

Has anyone else had their week replacement II certificate extended to end of the year instead of 120 days out??


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2020)

elked12 said:


> Has anyone else had their week replacement II certificate extended to end of the year instead of 120 days out??


The 120 is how many days in advance you can book. The expiration should be December 2020. They aren't changing the 120 days. Perhaps you are just seeing one of these freebie ACs?


----------



## Lydlady (Jun 4, 2020)

I used my replacement certificate a while back.  It had an expiration date of December 2020 and I could see all the way into December.  This was for a week that I had to cancel which was originally a week-to-week trade in II.


----------



## elked12 (Jun 4, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> The 120 is how many days in advance you can book. The expiration should be December 2020. They aren't changing the 120 days. Perhaps you are just seeing one of these freebie ACs?


 
No it’s my replacement certificate that expires dec 2021 but I can search all the way up to December this year not the 120 days like before!! Started yesterday. Thought it might be a glitch but still there today!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 4, 2020)

Lydlady said:


> I used my replacement certificate a while back.  It had an expiration date of December 2020 and I could see all the way into December.  This was for a week that I had to cancel which was originally a week-to-week trade in II.


Yeah, I think that was our experience too with the no fee AC for a cancelled exchange. We made an October reservation last month with one. There was no 120 limit on that no fee AC for a cancelled exchange. I think the 120 limit is there on those $99 ACs people are getting for having to deposit a late Marriott weeks reservation.


----------



## EKniager (Jun 15, 2020)

I am confused by II's take on exchanging with these compensation certificates.  (We lost our April 6 week due to the resort closing.) I see that we can book Oct 29 at MOW.  Before I do that though, I called II because I wanted to know what restrictions existed for re-traded >59 days in advance of that week.  I mean the cert will have been applied and we will have a firm MOW week.  Shouldn't we, if we change our mind, be able to trade that week based on its value or and not on the 120 day restriction?  From an II inventory perspective, why would it matter if someone offers them an owned week, an exchanged work, or this cert exchanged week?  Isn't the inventory unit the same? 

Well their answer was we would be restricted.  I don't understand this other than to prevent workarounds.  Can anyone explain the reasons for this.  The Oct 29 week inventory unit at MOW has a known value, right.  If we acquire it, why isn't it an equal "asset" to those traded by other re-exchanges?

Thanks in advance for your insight.


----------



## Dean (Jun 15, 2020)

EKniager said:


> I am confused by II's take on exchanging with these compensation certificates.  (We lost our April 6 week due to the resort closing.) I see that we can book Oct 29 at MOW.  Before I do that though, I called II because I wanted to know what restrictions existed for re-traded >59 days in advance of that week.  I mean the cert will have been applied and we will have a firm MOW week.  Shouldn't we, if we change our mind, be able to trade that week based on its value or and not on the 120 day restriction?  From an II inventory perspective, why would it matter if someone offers them an owned week, an exchanged work, or this cert exchanged week?  Isn't the inventory unit the same?
> 
> Well their answer was we would be restricted.  I don't understand this other than to prevent workarounds.  Can anyone explain the reasons for this.  The Oct 29 week inventory unit at MOW has a known value, right.  If we acquire it, why isn't it an equal "asset" to those traded by other re-exchanges?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your insight.


I think the issue is that the more flexibility they give you the less they give the rest of the membership.  Were they to allow what you are asking it would take both the current week you were exchanging to out of inventory until much later but potentially other weeks also.  They've already added options that were not on the table except for the work around between them and Marriott.  My guess is MVC made significant concessions to get the additional option provided even though it does have limitations.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 15, 2020)

The restrictions on the certificate were crazy for me.  I could see inventory for November at the Marriott resorts in Orlando, but nothing but studios in January with the certificate, even though there were tons of units in January with my other weeks.  I finally re-traded one of the weeks I already booked for November into January, then I used the certificate for the November week.  

I have October in Orlando for us and for our son and his family, two units X 2 weeks.  Now Disney World is not really opening fully.  I am going to talk II into letting us take something later next year, maybe early May.  I won't go to DW wearing a mask, and then the loss of the FP.  I think our AP's were a waste of money for 2020.  Just sayin'.


----------



## EKniager (Jun 15, 2020)

Dean said:


> I think the issue is that the more flexibility they give you the less they give the rest of the membership.  Were they to allow what you are asking it would take both the current week you were exchanging to out of inventory until much later but potentially other weeks also.  They've already added options that were not on the table except for the work around between them and Marriott.  My guess is MVC made significant concessions to get the additional option provided even though it does have limitations.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  I hear what you are saying, but if I re-exchanged my December 19 week on Hutchinson Island, FL for the MOW October week, the same _"exchanging to out of inventory until much later"_ scenario exists and in this latter example, I would not have any restrictions.  I'm changing one chit for another.  Shouldn't it be based on what the weekly unit is and not how we got it?


----------



## Dean (Jun 15, 2020)

EKniager said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts.  I hear what you are saying, but if I re-exchanged my December 19 week on Hutchinson Island, FL for the MOW October week, the same _"exchanging to out of inventory until much later"_ scenario exists and in this latter example, I would not have any restrictions.  I'm changing one chit for another.  Shouldn't it be based on what the weekly unit is and not how we got it?


No, it's basically a version of a bonus week that effectively pulls from excess inventory.  But that excess inventory is also used by the other members of II so if you pull one thing then that's something not available to others.  It seems in your mind you feel you're exchanging a high demand week but II doesn't look at it this way, esp for short notice.  They're going to look at it just as if it were anything else.  However, I'm confused, I thought this was an April week you lost not a Dec week.


----------



## EKniager (Jun 15, 2020)

Dean said:


> No, it's basically a version of a bonus week that effectively pulls from excess inventory.  But that excess inventory is also used by the other members of II so if you pull one thing then that's something not available to others.  It seems in your mind you feel you're exchanging a high demand week but II doesn't look at it this way, esp for short notice.  They're going to look at it just as if it were anything else.  However, I'm confused, I thought this was an April week you lost not a Dec week.


Sorry, it was an April week we lost.  I was just using the December week as an example of another week "unit" we had as an option to trade for the October 29 MOW week.  And in this example, there would not be a restriction on the MOW week if we turned around and traded it again, albeit >59 days in advance.  Again, trying to highlight my perspective that the Oct 29 unit is the unit regardless of how we acquired it.


----------



## Dean (Jun 15, 2020)

EKniager said:


> Sorry, it was an April week we lost.  I was just using the December week as an example of another week "unit" we had as an option to trade for the October 29 MOW week.  And in this example, there would not be a restriction on the MOW week if we turned around and traded it again, albeit >59 days in advance.  Again, trying to highlight my perspective that the Oct 29 unit is the unit regardless of how we acquired it.


II will have to decide what their rules are but if it were a regular exchange and not enrolled you'd pay another exchange fee and the replacement week would have been good for a year assuming done more than 60 days out.  In their view they've already given you something they didn't have to do so any additional options take away inventory and cause admin hassles.  You can make your case with them and see if they'll give you that option but I doubt it and I couldn't fault them for not doing so.


----------



## valleywine (Jun 27, 2020)

Our flights were cancelled due to the quarantine continuation until 31.  We have since learned that Hawaii opens up to negative tested travelers starting Aug 1. 

This is our issue.  MVC will only give us an interval voucher in exchange for the week we now cannot utilize.  In my experience, the interval voucher is not nearly as valuable.  MVC did send out an email saying we could exchange within MVC as long as we did so 60 days prior to our stay.  Problem is, the email came about a week ago which means it is useless because we are inside the 60 day window.

So basically, we are unable to utilize our timeshare this year and MVC is really no help at this point.  Anybody else having this issue?  Has anyone been able to negotiate a reasonable solution?

_[Threads merged. <-- SueDonJ]_


----------



## hangloose (Jun 28, 2020)

Many MVC owners are in the same boat as you (including myself with multiple weeks impacted).

There is plenty of conversation on this topic.

Detailed thread here: MARRIOTT / CORONAVIRUS [MERGED]

Secondary thread on the II certs given: The $99.00 ripoff

While you are unlikely to find a different solution in these threads, hopefully they will at least give a broader viewpoint from all others.


----------



## amy241 (Jun 28, 2020)

I lost my week at Marriott Ko Olina arriving May 9th so I am in the same boat. I was 58 days prior to check in when we cancelled and received a relatively worthless II voucher. There is no recourse or negotiation.


----------



## csalter2 (Jun 28, 2020)

valleywine said:


> Our flights were cancelled due to the quarantine continuation until 31.  We have since learned that Hawaii opens up to negative tested travelers starting Aug 1.
> 
> This is our issue.  MVC will only give us an interval voucher in exchange for the week we now cannot utilize.  In my experience, the interval voucher is not nearly as valuable.  MVC did send out an email saying we could exchange within MVC as long as we did so 60 days prior to our stay.  Problem is, the email came about a week ago which means it is useless because we are inside the 60 day window.
> 
> So basically, we are unable to utilize our timeshare this year and MVC is really no help at this point.  Anybody else having this issue?  Has anyone been able to negotiate a reasonable solution?



Welcome to that club. You’re not alone! Everyone is trying to make the best out of a bad situation. Sorry.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 28, 2020)

Welcome, ValleyWine:
Take the Interval certificate. Get it onto your account asap; then search Interval as often as possible. There will be excess inventory in Hawaii this summer, if you can travel. I saw MKO for Aug 1 and Aug 7 yesterday. Keep checking as often as possible. This is the time to strike, if the certificate can pull those units.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 29, 2020)

Try to check II between 5:00-7:00 AM *eastern time*.  You'd be surprised at what's available that early.  It usually works for us.


----------



## nokaoi9 (Jun 30, 2020)

I’m in the same boat.  I cancelled three weeks ago and still haven’t received the certificate, and just yesterday received an email from Ko Olina saying that they were looking forward to my family visiting in July, too soon.  I, like yourself, am not happy at all with Marriott’a resolution, but as others have pointed out to me, many are worse off.


----------

